# EXPO 2025 | Candidate Cities



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Fro7en said:


> And San Fransisco isn't? Remember San Bernindo? And besides terrorism, the US has four times as much crime as France or the UK.


"The US" is not the same thing as San Francisco. San Francisco is the safest big city in the United States by far.


----------



## tokyo-hypa (Dec 19, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> "The US" is not the same thing as San Francisco. San Francisco is the safest big city in the United States by far.


that says something about every other city in US then doesn't it.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

San Francisco!!!


----------



## stofzuiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Who decides who gets it? Can someone explain the process?


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Denjiro said:


> Strategy Group for Houston World’s Fair Recommends 2025 Bid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they forget to hire a college grad to help write this?

It might be smart to go for it though. Houston could use an adjustment in its reputation from the oil/sprawl/Texas thing to one that highlights urbanity, transit, innovation, etc., while leveraging the positive aspects of its current rep like NASA.

I don't know what San Francisco would gain. It's the world's capital of tech, and has the exact reputation most cities do things like this to achieve. Also it needs all of its land for other things, whether it's greenery or dense housing.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *List of Candidates for World Expo 2025*
> 
> The Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) has today closed the candidature period for World Expo 2025. Four countries have submitted competing bids to organise World Expo 2025: France (in Greater Paris), Japan (in Osaka), the Russian Federation (in Yekaterinburg), and Azerbaijan (in Baku).
> 
> ...


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--



> *Four World Expo 2025 visions offered to delegates*
> 08 December 2017
> 
> Japan (Osaka), Russia (Ekaterinburg), Azerbaijan (Baku) and France (Greater Paris) each presented a more detailed idea of their projects for World Expo 2025 during the 162nd General Assembly of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) on 15 November.
> ...


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*France withdraws Paris bid for 2025 World Expo*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...908743c79dd_story.html?utm_term=.c5586fcf8b33


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Go Russia!


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *Japan elected host country of World Expo 2025*
> 23 November 2018
> 
> Member States of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) today elected Japan as host country of World Expo 2025.
> ...


----------

